# I wonder how many husbands and wives have posted here together without even knowing



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Let's face it. The internet makes our world a much smaller place sometimes. I am sure husbands and wives have been posting in TAM simultaneously without even knowing it.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Probably never. 

When a relationship goes south there's usually one partner that wants out and the other wants to try to make it work.

Guess which one posts on forums such as this one?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> Let's face it. The internet makes our world a much smaller place sometimes. I am sure husbands and wives have been posting in TAM simultaneously without even knowing it.


It's happened a couple of times to my memory.

There was one event when a husband was posting and got harassed by his wife and her lover. Might have been a troll, however.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Your wife couldn't care less about your marriage or your posting here. 

Don't worry. She is not reading your many threads.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Not too long ago, a guys ex wife and current girlfriend (fiance) were on. It wasn't long until it was figured out. I don't think I've seen him lately.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Your wife couldn't care less about your marriage or your posting here.
> 
> Don't worry. She is not reading your many threads.


But it has happened on TAM when a BS suddenly reveals that a certain new member is their BS.

This happened with: 



> Guys this is my wife.


Neither of them have posted in ages.

Though the OM did "enjoy" lots of free publicity via Cheaterville before Cheaterville was taken down. Millions of hits.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Not too long ago, a guys ex wife and current girlfriend (fiance) were on. It wasn't long until it was figured out. I don't think I've seen him lately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I think she is now the ex fiance.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Coppertop's wife posted here a bit.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Cheaterville was taken down.


Yea, what happened to Cheaterville? It's been awhile since I visited, checked last week and it's an anti bullying or some similar crap.


----------



## Katiebird (Jun 7, 2010)

browser said:


> Probably never.
> 
> When a relationship goes south there's usually one partner that wants out and the other wants to try to make it work.
> 
> Guess which one posts on forums such as this one?


Sadly - very true.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

I have scanned posts from men with WWs or troubled relationships- such phrases as "My wife is mentally ill" or "my wife is lazy" or "I've supported my wife financially for a long time" stand out to me. I then read further and find out it can't be Mr. Suaveterre; dates and timelines are off, certain details are wrong, etc. Then I'll mention it to him later and we have a laugh about it


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rockon said:


> Yea, what happened to Cheaterville? It's been awhile since I visited, checked last week and it's an anti bullying or some similar crap.


In order to prevent an accidental threadjack I will point out there's a statement on their site explaining it.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

MrsMarriedDude reads some of the threads, if it's up on my computron at work....i doubt she's posted....she says she hasn't.....

But, Maybe........

Cue...suspenseful background music


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

There have been a few times a wife or husband has used the member's account to post some comments. I think there have also been a few times when their teenage children got into their open account and posted while they were logged in.

There are plenty of times when a ghost account is used to post something a member believes, but doesn't want to be associated with commenting about.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chris (BS) and White Rose (WS) come to mind.

They haven't posted in a long time. I hope they and their daughters are OK.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Much like that "And" game and that "Love Dare" crap, my husband would blow his brains out before posting on a relationship board. :grin2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> Let's face it. The internet makes our world a much smaller place sometimes. I am sure husbands and wives have been posting in TAM simultaneously without even knowing it.


*And I might be quick to point out that there have been several happily-married husband and wife duos that have posted up here at TAM, who are absolutely fantastic people!

Now regarding the unacrimonious couples posting up here at TAM simultaneously, with or without knowledge of the other spouse posting, I wouldn't have the first damned clue about that!

All that I can honestly say is that if my RSXW has ever knowingly or unknowingly come over here for marital solace and peace of mind, or ever will, she's likely to have found out, or will soon find out, the definition of "RSXW" or "Rich Skanky Ex-Wife" the hard way! *


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *And I might be quick to point out that there have been several happily-married husband and wife duos that have posted up here at TAM, who are absolutely fantastic people!
> 
> Now regarding the unacrimonious couples posting up here at TAM simultaneously, with or without knowledge of the other spouse posting, I wouldn't have the first damned clue about that!
> 
> All that I can honestly say is that if my RSXW has ever knowingly or unknowingly come over here for marital solace and peace of mind, or ever will, she's likely to have found out, or will soon find out, the definition of "RSXW" or "Rich Skanky Ex-Wife" the hard way! *


Your command if the common dialect always brightens my day!! And from an aggie no less

Word of the day is now.....unacrimonious


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MarriedDude said:


> Your command if the common dialect always brightens my day!! And from an aggie no less
> 
> Word of the day is now.....unacrimonious


*Thanks, @MarriedDude ~ I'd have to say that I always try, or just get there because the Lord is either laughing at or feeling sorry for me!*


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Thanks, @MarriedDude ~ I'd have to say that I always try, or just get there because the Lord is either laughing at or feeling sorry for me!*


The good Lord has a soft spot for the Irish, drunks and Texans.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> The good Lord has a soft spot for the Irish, drunks and Texans.


*Something greatly tells me that, not only does the Lord have a good quality beaver cowboy hat hanging on His wall hook, but He also has a pair of heavenly "Tony Llamas" stashed up in His closet!*


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Much like that "And" game and that "Love Dare" crap, my husband would blow his brains out before posting on a relationship board. :grin2:


Is this going to be a running joke between us two, now? :grin2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> It's happened a couple of times to my memory.
> 
> There was one event when a husband was posting and got harassed by his wife and her lover. Might have been a troll, however.


That is a misnomer. All POSOMs are trolls.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Closed.


----------

